# rims....how wide is too wide?



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Thinking about next season's wheels and I'm looking at some Bontrager Duster rims I have sitting around. 
A hair over 22mm inside width, 28mm outside. They'll be set up tubeless with discs.
Am I crazy?


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Definitely not. I'm going with an AC MTB 29 tubeless wheeset for my disc frame build and it has an inner width of 21. I plan on running 33-35mm tires on it. My LBS owner races CX on the AC MTB Race wheel set with a 24 inner width and he said he's had no issues with burping or flats.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Stoneman said:


> Definitely not. I'm going with an AC MTB 29 tubeless wheeset for my disc frame build and it has an inner width of 21. I plan on running 33-35mm tires on it. My LBS owner races CX on the AC MTB Race wheel set with a 24 inner width and he said he's had no issues with burping or flats.


Thanks for the input. I've been going back and forth with the idea.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Definitely not too wide but they could be fairly heavy. If that doesn't concern you then go for it. Be aware that 700c and 29" are not exactly the same. It can be difficult to get a 700c tire to seat on a 29er rim (700 is a tiny bit smaller), more so with a tubeless ready bead.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> Definitely not too wide but they could be fairly heavy. If that doesn't concern you then go for it. Be aware that 700c and 29" are not exactly the same. It can be difficult to get a 700c tire to seat on a 29er rim (700 is a tiny bit smaller), more so with a tubeless ready bead.


This is inaccurate, 700c and 29" mountain bike rims are the same diameter. 29" refers to a 700c rim with roughly a 2.0" tire on it.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Correct. 700c and 29" wheels both have an ISO of 622mm.

Colt (from BTBTV) talks about mounting some Limus clinchers on some 23mm inner width rims and loving them in the snow. I don't see any downside to a 23mm (or more) inner with a 32mm+ cross tire, besides the already mentioned weight.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> Correct. 700c and 29" wheels both have an ISO of 622mm.
> 
> Colt (from BTBTV) talks about mounting some Limus clinchers on some 23mm inner width rims and loving them in the snow. I don't see any downside to a 23mm (or more) inner with a 32mm+ cross tire, besides the already mentioned weight.[/QUOTE
> 
> You're both right, I'll need to weigh the rim then figure out my "wallet to weight" ratio


----------



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

I was thinking the same form my cx/road-bike. I've switched from 19 mm rims to 23 mm (outer width) and noticed a big difference in handling and comfort, so why not take it further? 

When crossing I'm running 33 mm Challenge Grifo XS and when I'm on the road I'm switching to Grand Bois Extra Leger 30 mm wide. 

The Nox XCR-29 rims are looking nice, but I've been worrying about them being too wide for the 30 mm wide road tires (30 mm outer width and 23 mm inner width as seen on the picture). I'm not running tubeless, I use Challenge Latex tubes on both tire set-up's. Is this a bad idea using these rims?
XCR-29 Carbon Fiber Mountain Wheels | Nox Composites Carbon MTB Rims and Wheels










/K



Stoneman said:


> Definitely not. I'm going with an AC MTB 29 tubeless wheeset for my disc frame build and it has an inner width of 21. I plan on running 33-35mm tires on it. My LBS owner races CX on the AC MTB Race wheel set with a 24 inner width and he said he's had no issues with burping or flats.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

FWIW A friend is running Stan's Crest rims with Michelin Mud 2 for about two years and no issues.


----------



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

That's interesting. Stan's Crest rims are not *that* wide though. A tad wider than Velocity A23.









/K



Juanmoretime said:


> FWIW A friend is running Stan's Crest rims with Michelin Mud 2 for about two years and no issues.


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Realized that the Duster rims of which I speak are in the 490g range....ouch. May have to rethink this


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I've run the Crests tubeless with no problem on 31c and 34c CX tires. The 31c was a Crossblaster and the 34c was a Hutch Piranha and Hutch Bulldog.

I'm now on I9 UL CX wheels (which use a lightweight 29'er rim) and the Hutch Toro's inflated super easy with a floor pump and have lasted many many miles and races without a hiccup.


----------

